# Long Term fuel usage/ storage



## dcaven (Nov 15, 2017)

I have a couple of fuel related questions. First, how long is gasoline really good for with the addition of Stabil? Can I keep adding more Stabil to extend it's shelf life? Second, same question but diesel and kerosene. Third, can I safely run diesel in an aladdin lamp? I'm getting contradictory information online and would much rather load up on diesel I can store longer. Thanks.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

dcaven said:


> I have a couple of fuel related questions. First, how long is gasoline really good for with the addition of Stabil? Can I keep adding more Stabil to extend it's shelf life? Second, same question but diesel and kerosene. Third, can I safely run diesel in an aladdin lamp? I'm getting contradictory information online and would much rather load up on diesel I can store longer. Thanks.


Just keep on adding more Stabil every other month, eventually you will have nothing but Stabil that you can sell for enough money to buy some fresh gasoline, huh?


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

dcaven said:


> I have a couple of fuel related questions. First, how long is gasoline really good for with the addition of Stabil? Can I keep adding more Stabil to extend it's shelf life? Second, same question but diesel and kerosene. Third, can I safely run diesel in an aladdin lamp? I'm getting contradictory information online and would much rather load up on diesel I can store longer. Thanks.


Diesel creates carbon monoxide is my first thought.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

dcaven said:


> I have a couple of fuel related questions.


Welcome to the forum, please introduce yourself and read the many old posts on storing gasoline.

*Rancher*


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

You do not want to burn Diesel in an Aladdin lamp.

Kerosene is lighter and will not smoke like the other.

I tried it in one of mine a long time ago, smoked badly and the chimney blackened in about a half hour.

One of my 1930's wall lamps, each room has two of these along with Aladdin table types..


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I rotate my gasoline stock yearly. Goes into car and get refilled. Yes StaBil has been wonderful in my RV. 
Never had a speck of fuel related problems. Always fired up on first crank after sitting from Aug thru July.


----------



## Winston Smith (Oct 21, 2017)

A company called PRI makes a product much superior to Stabil. PRI-G (gas) PRI-D (Diesel). A small bottle treats over 250 gallons. It does a better job of keeping the gas from gelling, and keeps the octane up so it will fire when you need it. You should still rotate your gas, but you can go 3 or 4 years instead of 1 or 2.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Winston Smith said:


> A company called PRI makes a product much superior to Stabil. PRI-G (gas) PRI-D (Diesel). A small bottle treats over 250 gallons. It does a better job of keeping the gas from gelling, and keeps the octane up so it will fire when you need it. You should still rotate your gas, but you can go 3 or 4 years instead of 1 or 2.


PRI-G? I have seen you mention this before I think. Available at Auto parts stores or Wallyworld?


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Pri-G and Pri-D is pretty expensive and not available to me locally. I get it from Amazon.com.


----------



## Winston Smith (Oct 21, 2017)

Chiefster23 said:


> Pri-G and Pri-D is pretty expensive and not available to me locally. I get it from Amazon.com.


And Wallyworld online. Free in-store pick-up. At $25 treating 256 gallons, that's just under a dime per gallon. Not too bad in my book.


----------



## Daddy O (Jan 20, 2014)

The only problem with fuel stabilizer is that its shelf life isn't much better than the fuel itself.
Right now I'm trying to research how hard it is to re-refine fuel, but it does not look good. Essentially you need some tricky equipment to keep from killing yourself.
Everything I have learned up to now indicates that you'd be better off manufacturing new fuel (moonshine).


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Seafoam works with ethenol, real gas, and deisel.
When I found it, stopped using stabil.

I have used it for years, generator (sits idle all summer), pressure washer, yard tools and atv( sits all summer), all start easily.
Keep several 5 gal cans of gas in storage and each year dump them in vehicles and refill, never an issue.
Available at Walmart and some auto parts stores


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Proper storage,100LL AV gas will store for years without any stabilizer. But does have lead

For lamps the highly refined kerosene sold in 5-gal metal cans is your best bet besides lamp oil.


----------



## Brettny (Apr 26, 2017)

Ragnarök said:


> Diesel creates carbon monoxide is my first thought.


Every fuel that burns creates some kind of fume that people shouldnt be breathing.

For any fuel burning appliance use what the manufacture recomends. They made the product and its build to burn that fuel.


----------



## Fishwalker (Apr 2, 2018)

I have a 500 gal propane tank that heats the house. This same tank also has a propane generator that can run my water well when the power goes out.


----------



## Brettny (Apr 26, 2017)

How long will that 500gal last at 1-2gal/hr and how do you expect to fill it when its below 20 percent and possibly cant vaporize enough propane to run the generator.


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

At 2 gal per hour of propane consumption thats ~180K Btu. That's a whole lot of propane being used for what? Are you sure that's not pounds instead of gallons? I've got a 40# propane tank, hooked up to my generator. Runs for days and it's a 7.5Kw unit.


----------



## PrepTrack (Aug 21, 2018)

I'm more on the self-sufficiency track. Unfortunately, I found how to make biodiesel after I bought my gasoline generator. In retrospect, I'd learn how to _make_ biodiesel and lamp oil as they are renewable. Biodiesel can be made from any organic fat (animal or plant) with some common household materials. As for lamp oil, certain trees yield oil from their bark. YouTube is rife with such videos.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

Bio Diesel is a problem for the shelf-life.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

PrepTrack said:


> I'm more on the self-sufficiency track. Unfortunately, I found how to make biodiesel after I bought my gasoline generator. In retrospect, I'd learn how to _make_ biodiesel and lamp oil as they are renewable. Biodiesel can be made from any organic fat (animal or plant) with some common household materials. As for lamp oil, certain trees yield oil from their bark. YouTube is rife with such videos.


bio=diesel is great for a homestead and/or off grid scenario - but this is a prepper site and there are differences in practicality & perspectives >>>> one of harder food electives during a serious SHTF will be protein from meat - along with that will be fats & oils - if you could even find base product the value for food would be greater - exact same aguement for alcohol distilling >>>> 100% food involved with the grains, fruit and sugars ....


----------

